# motor sumergible



## fonseca0689 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hola voy a empezar a hacer un proyecto el consiste en un robot sumergible para lo cual necesito instalar al menos 4 motores y que no tengan problemas al estar en el agua, que tipo de motor me recomiendan usar y cual seria el mas económico. Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 2, 2012)

Hasta donde se lo que has de buscar es una junta estanca para el eje mas que un motor sumergible.

Aparte de los detalles "mecánicos" los mas sencillo de controlar serían motores de continua o universales de colector. Los brussless si no llevan el driver hecho son algo mas complejos de manejar.


----------



## Justiciero24 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hola, 

Pues eso depende que tan profesional quieres que quede y de cuanto dinero dispongas. Supongo que lo quieres para algun proyecto de la escuela. 
La verdad es que no conozco ninguno, pero en lo personal yo he sumergido motores dc pequeños y aun asi sigen funcionando, aunque se deterioran mas rapido, otra cosa que te funcionaria seria encasular los motores en un tubo de pvc y asi queda mas prolijo tu trabajo y no es muy costoso.

Saludos,


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 3, 2012)

fonseca0689 dijo:


> Hola voy a empezar a hacer un proyecto el consiste en un robot sumergible para lo cual necesito instalar al menos 4 motores y que no tengan problemas al estar en el agua, que tipo de motor me recomiendan usar y cual seria el mas económico. Gracias.



Realmente eres poco especifico, pero si lo que quieres es sumergir un motor eléctrico ya sea de 3Vcc o 5Vcc y no quieres que este sufra "daños" te recomiendo que pienses en grasas si el mismo no se va a sumergir mas de 2metros no le veo importancia, solo procura que este bien engrasado los bujes donde este el eje y que el cuerpo del mismo este bajo las mismas condiciones


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2012)

Podrias sellar todas las aberturas con algun cemento de neoprene o siliconas y construirle la junta estanca al eje que te sugiere Scooter con un O'ring adecuado a la medida del eje.

Saludos !


----------



## Xwicho (Jul 4, 2012)

bueno un robot bajo el agua o un submarino bineo yo e buscado desde hace años de como hacer un submarino pero aqui entra el tema de los motores buneo se usa un motor normal este se mete a un tubo con su tapa de PVC y con una especie de silicona se rodea el eje que se va a usar


----------



## Basalto (Jul 5, 2012)

Supongo que las conexiones de alimentación del motor tendrás que sellarlas, ya que con la corriente continua en agua se produce electrolisis. Un saludo


----------

